# Should I buy this?



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

I would like your ideas on whether I should purchase this mens watch for a lady.

*What she likes:*
- She would like a Seiko automatic watch
- Prefers a minimalist design - States she doesn't like all the diamond/blingy stuff
- Wants a custom leather band (I will purchase this separately)

*The watch i am planning to purchase is a Seiko 5 SNXS73*
- it has a 37mm case diameter
- I will get a brown leather strap to go with it (lighter than that pictured).














An alternative is this ladies Seiko SYMG35K1
- Yes it's a ladies automatic seiko, but it is less minimalist with that numbered bezel. Also, I don't know how great it will look with a custom leather band.








Thank you for your advice,
Vin


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the numbered bezel on the second one. The first one looks very nice. Do you know clover straps? I got a custom strap from them for a gift watch that I gave to my husband. I think a custom strap is a great personal touch


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh - how big is her wrist? I have a thin, 6" wrist, and 37mm would be too big for me. If she doesn't care about watches, a Daniel Wellington ladies watch would probably do the trick for her... But the quality is not worth the price


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrsgarkenzie said:


> Oh - how big is her wrist? I have a thin, 6" wrist, and 37mm would be too big for me. If she doesn't care about watches, a Daniel Wellington ladies watch would probably do the trick for her... But the quality is not worth the price


Thank you for your reply Mrsgarkenzie,

Her wrist size is similar to yours. I've just had a look at clover straps. They look good. Do you recall what prices/shipping you paid?

The Daniel Wellington watches look great. Minimalist. They seem to range between 34-36mm which is better that the Seiko SNXS73 above. However, they seem to use a japanese quartz movemet (she prefers a clear caseback).

The lady in question has tried on my SARB033 (38mm), i've got some pics for reference:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Dr. Vin, I think I spoke too soon - that watch looks great on her! Daniel Wellington for look, is great. For quality, is meh. Check out http://www.rosslingco.com/ for minimalist look, and also orient USA watches for clear case back. Orient USA ALWAYS has a coupon code, and the orient watches can be found on other sites for great prices.

But honestly, I think your original Seiko 5 idea is the winner 

I am in love with clover straps! Patrik was incredible - I was a total watch Newb and he explained to me all of the measurements I needed to take on the watch ("Hi Patrik, what are "lugs"?") and he gave me a bit of a deal because it was an engagement gift. I know it was less than $60, a year or two ago. Hope that helps.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

PS - Dr Vin, if you find a great deal on the Seiko, let us know! It's a great look and I might have to have one... Bwahahaha the descent into watch hoarding begins!


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrsgarkenzie said:


> PS - Dr Vin, if you find a great deal on the Seiko, let us know! It's a great look and I might have to have one... Bwahahaha the descent into watch hoarding begins!


Mrsgarkenzie, It's great to get a your opinion.

I have purchased from steveostraps.com before. Steve is also very helpful, and also based in the UK (Great for me). He made the following strap for me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/custom-strap-steveostraps-fitted-sarb033-pictures-1612490.html although, I would get a much thinner strap for this present.
















The rossling co watches are beautiful, Swiss movements and sapphire glass are a great addition for the price - the automatic is 40mm so a bit large.
I will get the Seiko from Goldsmiths/Watchshop (UK shops) and post a photo here of the watch on her wrist  (mid april on her bday).

Do send me a photo if you also buy a Seiko.

Thanks for all your advice |>,
Vin


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Steve's straps look great! I'm happy to know about that option.

Ahh I didn't realize the Rossling watches were so big! Brathwait is another nice option, but too big for most ladies. I think the Seiko will be perfect  What colour leather are you going with?


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

You also might want to check out Christopher Ward watches. They're discontinuing their women's line, so they're all at least 50% off.


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrsgarkenzie said:


> Steve's straps look great! I'm happy to know about that option.
> 
> Ahh I didn't realize the Rossling watches were so big! Brathwait is another nice option, but too big for most ladies. I think the Seiko will be perfect  What colour leather are you going with?


I'm thinking of Dark/light brown - Definitely lighter and thinner than my one pictured above. Possibly white stitching to match the accents of the watch.



mrsgarkenzie said:


> You also might want to check out Christopher Ward watches. They're discontinuing their women's line, so they're all at least 50% off.


I took her to the shop and when she saw the watch her eyes sparkled, she loved it! So I bought it. But she's not allowed to have it until her birthday 
Here's a picture, I'll update the thread when I have the custom leather strap attached.


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

Both Seiko watches


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome!! Thanks for the pics! Btw your gal has great nails


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

She says thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

- Strap order made - Steve's classic style brown strap. He is kindly making it a little thinner and with the same white stitching as the photo. This watch has 19mm lug width which is unusual.








- Also thinking of having this watch case engraved, probably on the side near the crown.


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

Update, Steve has made the above strap and is ready to post:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

Niiiiiice!!!!! I love the amount of thought and effort that has gone into this truly exceptional gift! She must be a pretty special gal! Better go on the pricescope forum when you start crafting her a custom diamond ring


----------



## Dr Vin (Feb 11, 2015)

mrsgarkenzie said:


> Niiiiiice!!!!! I love the amount of thought and effort that has gone into this truly exceptional gift! She must be a pretty special gal! Better go on the pricescope forum when you start crafting her a custom diamond ring


Thanks :-d.
Straps have arrived, but her watch is now with a hand engraver. Great quality custom straps as usual


----------

